# Dual Monitors off HP docking station



## istravis

Hi all, 

I have a quick question, that I'm sure someone here can answer.

I have a HP Compaq 6910p laptop hooked up to an HP Docking station. (Prod# EN488AA)

I have an HP1910 monitor hooked up to the VGA port on the docking station. I also have another HP1910 monitor which Id like to connect and run dual monitors with. I have the correct VGA to DVI-D adapter for the 2nd monitor, and am connecting the 2nd montior through the DVI port. 

I cannot get the monitor to recognize it is connected, or the computer to recognize it. 

I'm not that familiar with DVI, so maybe this is something that cant be done? HP tech support said it would work, but they werent as specific as to how.

Thanks!


----------



## Iain_Fenwick

Hi istravis,

this will not work, to run two multiple monitors off a hp notebook, you require:
1, notebook with dedicated graphics card eg ati or nivida chip
2, hp advanced docking station? this used to be the case could have changed.

I have had the same problem with hp tech support in the past, 
1, what i would suggest in your case is a matrox dual head to go for high resolutions and good quality , this uses your graphic memory of the notebook and fools the notebook in to thinking it has one monitor.
2,usb to vga converter for a lower quality picture, these usually have only 8MB of graphics memory,

Unfortunatly HP are now no longer supporting dual external monitors i led to beleave. but i dont trust anything till i do it myself.


----------



## magnethead

proper dual monitor I believe is the notebook screen on the dock and ext screen on the VGA. But i dont use a dock so


----------



## blackbox_ns

Hello,
Are you trying to do and extended desktop or run two monitors with the same display on it?


----------



## kimmerien

Good morning Sir,

I see that this question is a little bit old but I just had the same problem so I thought it would be of interest to now how I solved it.

I read some advise about cycling through the monitors with fn+f4/f5. This didn't help.

What I had to do was to open the NVidia control panel->Display->set up multiple displays->select the displays you would like to use.

It was set up under this menu to use laptop+HP L1950 so I just changed it for HP L1950 + HP LA1951 (the displays I'm using.

And voíla! Ca marche!


----------



## JimE

kimmerien said:


> Good morning Sir,
> 
> I see that this question is a little bit old but I just had the same problem so I thought it would be of interest to now how I solved it.
> 
> I read some advise about cycling through the monitors with fn+f4/f5. This didn't help.
> 
> What I had to do was to open the NVidia control panel->Display->set up multiple displays->select the displays you would like to use.
> 
> It was set up under this menu to use laptop+HP L1950 so I just changed it for HP L1950 + HP LA1951 (the displays I'm using.
> 
> And voíla! Ca marche!


That's not what the OP was trying to do (ie: laptop screen and a monitor through the docking station). He was trying to use two monitors connected to the docking station.


----------

